# Your favorite speaker to pair with a V30 (2x12 or X-pattern)



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 23, 2016)

Okay, I don't plan on doing this (at least YET), but this is something I kinda thought about doing. 

I see people usually pairing V30s with another speaker, and I can kinda see why. The V30s are nothing but midrange cut.  So, I was kinda curious what your favorite speaker is to pair with a V30? I usually see the G12T75s or Creambacks for people who want something more versatile, and the G12K100/G12T100s for people who want to have an extremely tight and huge low end.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Apr 23, 2016)

Curious about this as well since the current speakers on my cab are v30 sounding. I'm also looking at G12K-100s but I don't know if it is ok to mix 75w speakers with 100w speakers? Would there be a need for a more complicated wiring or setup?


----------



## Desolate1 (Apr 23, 2016)

MASS DEFECT said:


> Curious about this as well since the current speakers on my cab are v30 sounding. I'm also looking at G12K-100s but I don't know if it is ok to mix 75w speakers with 100w speakers? Would there be a need for a more complicated wiring or setup?



It is perfectly fine to pair speakers with different wattage ratings. You just have to realize that you then need to consider all the speakers have the same power handling capacity as the lower capacity of the two speakers. For example if you matched a V30 which is 60W with a G12K-100 which is 100W the resulting cab would be a 120W 2X12 cab. One thing you do need to make sure of is that the impedance on the speakers you are combining match, 8 Ohm with 8 Ohm or 16 Ohm with 16 Ohm.


----------



## Great Satan (Apr 23, 2016)

Hellatone 60 (i.e. A broken-in V30) with a hellatone 30 (broken-in greenback) in X pattern.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 24, 2016)

MASS DEFECT said:


> Curious about this as well since the current speakers on my cab are v30 sounding. I'm also looking at G12K-100s but I don't know if it is ok to mix 75w speakers with 100w speakers? Would there be a need for a more complicated wiring or setup?



I believe The Randall Satan cab is a V30/G12K mix. 

Also, the Bogner Uberkab is a V30/G12T mix, and everyone loves that cab. It's also why I thought about it. 

From what I can tell, the G12K is a smoother, tighter, and bigger sounding speaker, while the G12T is more scooped and cutting. I would think the G12K would be a perfect match since the V30 is bright, aggressive, and cutting as is.


----------



## Vrollin (Apr 24, 2016)

So far have only mixed the V30 with G12K100's, keeps me happy, although I wouldn't mind trying a different kind of V30 or another manufacturers take on the V30...


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Apr 24, 2016)

Desolate1 said:


> It is perfectly fine to pair speakers with different wattage ratings. You just have to realize that you then need to consider all the speakers have the same power handling capacity as the lower capacity of the two speakers. For example if you matched a V30 which is 60W with a G12K-100 which is 100W the resulting cab would be a 120W 2X12 cab. One thing you do need to make sure of is that the impedance on the speakers you are combining match, 8 Ohm with 8 Ohm or 16 Ohm with 16 Ohm.



i see! i tried a a cab with 4 G12Ks and it sounds HUGE. i dont want to mess up my marshall cab with v30s but i have a peavey jsx cab here that is too bright for its own good. jsx speakers are 100w speakers to begin with so i should be good. too bad the jsx can sound too trebly because the cab is well made for the price. no rattles and it projects controlled low end when i turn up my 5150.


----------



## SevenSkull (Apr 24, 2016)

Besides the power rating you should have a look at the decibel rating, called sensitivity for Celestions speakers.
This rating should not vary more than 3db if you use two different speakers together to get equal volume out of both speakers.
The power rating instead states only the maximum power the speaker can handle.

I paired a G12K100 with a T75, which are 99db vs. 97db.


----------



## Korneo (Apr 24, 2016)

I recently complete a V30/G12K100 mix in my Marshall MF400 and love it !
It's aggressive but clear and tight with strong mids .
I really love it !

This is a really quick video at low volume when I first plugged the cab with the mix :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDV16mguCKo


----------



## wakjob (Apr 24, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I believe The Randall Satan cab is a V30/G12K mix.
> 
> Also, the Bogner Uberkab is a V30/G12T mix, and everyone loves that cab. It's also why I thought about it.
> 
> From what I can tell, the G12K is a smoother, tighter, and bigger sounding speaker, while the G12T is more scooped and cutting. I would think the G12K would be a perfect match since the V30 is bright, aggressive, and cutting as is.



See, I can't say for sure that the v30/t75 X pattern works in every cab.
It certainly works in the Uberkab. So... is it the cab? IDK.

That, and "X" pattern isn't always the best way to go either.

Other great pairings that I've heard personally were either a v30 OR t75 on bottom.
And 12M Greenbacks on top. 
Don't under estimate 12M's for metal. Best I tried with my Blackmore.


----------



## wakjob (Apr 24, 2016)

You have a Mode Four cab right? K100's ?

If so, I bought two K100's and mixed them in a cab with t75's and couldn't hear any overall difference.

Too similar sounding?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 24, 2016)

Actually I have the MF280. It has Celestion Vintage 30MF speakers in it (basically smoother-sounding V30s with 10w of extra power).


----------



## jc986 (Apr 24, 2016)

I have an Uberkab and am very happy with the V30/T75 mix. I also have a Diezel cab with a V30 / Eminence V12 Legend mix and it sounds great as well. The Legend is similar to a V30 but without as prominent of a mid spike and a bit tighter low end.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 24, 2016)

I was kinda curious about Eminences as well. The V12 would be a cool pairing. Maybe the Swamp Thang as well. 

Also, why are 16-ohm V12s so rare?


----------



## Bearitone (Apr 24, 2016)

I use G12k-100's with my v30's but, I've been dying to try the " G12T 'Hot 100's " ever since listening to the "Chelsea Smile" album by Bring Me the Horizon. While its arguably not the greatest album, the guitar tone is just amazing.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 24, 2016)

^Find a Fender Stage 412. They're loaded with them and are usually cheap.


----------



## Bearitone (Apr 24, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ^Find a Fender Stage 412. They're loaded with them and are usually cheap.



It says the Fender Stage 412 is loaded with G12T-100's. Are those speakers the same as the "Hot" 100's?


----------



## oakentower (Apr 24, 2016)

Swamp Thang and V30's are a killer pairing


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 24, 2016)

kindsage said:


> It says the Fender Stage 412 is loaded with G12T-100's. Are those speakers the same as the "Hot" 100's?



Yep.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Apr 24, 2016)

I've got my Deliverance cab loaded with V30's and 65's in an X pattern and while it's cool and great for rock and cleans, the 65's are a little fizzy and loose for heavy sounds IMO. I'm working on a deal to trade the 65's for a pair of K100's, so I'll hopefully report back with how they sound together in a front-loaded cabinet  

I've also put my Mesa Stiletto 4x12 and Fatbottom 4x12 side by side and they really compliment each other. The VHT has a massive sledgehammer punch, but never gets loose and has thick lower mids and clearer highs than the V30's without being piercing or harsh. The Mesa cab has nice snarling mids, tight lows, and amazing cut.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 24, 2016)

Are you talking about the G12-65s or the G12M-65 Creambacks?


----------



## Choop (Apr 24, 2016)

I'd always liked the g12t-75 and v30 x pattern, but I'd really like to try g12ks. Anyway, the g12t's with the v30s definitely offered a more balanced and punchy sound IMO, versus the all v30 set I'm using atm.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Apr 24, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Are you talking about the G12-65s or the G12M-65 Creambacks?



G12'65's, pulled out of an old JCM800 cab. Based on clips I think the Creambacks would be right up my alley, at least when paired with V30's. Just not crazy overall about the G12-65's


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 24, 2016)

Yeah, I heard clips of the 65s. They sound like T75s from the clips I've heard, but even more scooped and bright. 

I also was looking at WGS. How cloe are the HM75s to T75s?

I've actually been curious about the V30/G12T75 combo since I'm a HUGE ....ing fan of Breaking Benjamin's tone on their Phobia album, and I believe that was done with a Randall cab loaded with that combo.


----------



## cGoEcYk (Apr 25, 2016)

For the br00t's G12K. Sounded amazing with my Rectifier.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Apr 25, 2016)

Swamp Thang works since it seems to fill in all the low/high frequencies - definitely 2 very different speakers v30/Swamp Thang


----------



## Hachetjoel (Apr 25, 2016)

the g12t75s with the v30's just breathes fire.


----------



## bloodfiredoom (Apr 25, 2016)

yep, v30s with g12t75's in an x-pattern is about the most ferocious tone i've heard. never intend to change it. makes my fireball 100 sound so amazing.


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 25, 2016)

Straight from the Celestion tech people... they recommended cross pattern with G12k100 and V30 or G12k100 and Classic Lead. The idea is to complement the speakers, so G12T75 is too similar to the G12k100's. 

I found two (in a 212) or four (412) G12k100's were a little too sterile and weak at low to mid volumes, because you need more wattage to push the speakers. The original setup with V30s sounded great, but it wasn't tight and lacked the thump. With the mixed combo, you get tight lows and punch, along with the typical midrange sound of a V30. YMMV.


----------



## bostjan (Apr 25, 2016)

Just in general, I'd pair a bright American-voiced speaker with a darker British-voices speaker. It also greatly depends on your amp. If your amp sounds dark, just stick with V30s to brighten it up. If your amp is more British-voiced, think of the V30's adding a little cutting upper-mids to whatever speakers you typically like with your amp. Really, it's not a cookbook thing, to me, but it depends on what you have to start with and where you want to go with it.


----------



## wakjob (Apr 25, 2016)

Just keep in mind Jazz, that the MF280 is a bit oversized.
So that might have some bearing on the matter of speaker choices also.

You're already in the slightly extended lows area, so if you're looking for some punch and less boom, 
choose appropriately.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 25, 2016)

Yeah, I'm aware it's an OS cab. It's why I'm trying to find something thats got plenty of low end but stays tight rather than boomy. The G12Ks seem to be up that alley since they have a good bit of low end, but are supposedly really tight. They have a smoother high end and midrange so they'll probably blend extremely well with the heavy midrange/brightness of a V30.


----------



## SevenSkull (Apr 26, 2016)

USMarine75 said:


> so G12T75 is too similar to the G12k100's.



Interesting... I have that two in my 2x12 and find them really different.


----------

